# Longbows



## bigcountry11 (Jun 8, 2016)

Some wanted to see other things that members make and was interested in longbows I make, that actually led me to turning.


----------



## bigcountry11 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yew takedown longbow, 55lbs at 28" draw


----------



## triw51 (Jun 8, 2016)

Any pictures?


----------



## bigcountry11 (Jun 8, 2016)

I see pictures, can you?  I may not be inserting right


----------



## jdmacdo (Jun 8, 2016)

*Nice!!!!*

I see the pictures.  They look awesome.  How long does it take to make one and are you selling them?


----------



## Edgar (Jun 8, 2016)

Those look nice. My brother does a little bow hunting.


----------



## bigcountry11 (Jun 8, 2016)

jdmacdo said:


> I see the pictures.  They look awesome.  How long does it take to make one and are you selling them?



This one was a save.  I broke the top limb due to a knot, and found another piece of yew, and made it a break down.  So took around 60 hours of work.  Also, the tips were new to me shaping them to match the bow.  So a lot of first for me.  I don't sell, because any wooden bow will break eventually, and usually after 1500 shots its rather spectacular.

but I love to get people over to my house to teach them.


----------



## bigcountry11 (Jun 8, 2016)

here's one I am very proud of and my main hunter bow.  Its an osage orange bow that has great performance.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 8, 2016)

Cool.  I want a longbow!


----------



## JohnU (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm a traditional bow hunter myself, only I use a recurve and cedar selfmade arrows. I'm currently hunting with a custom recurve from Kent Ostrem at Mahaska Recurves, that I bought many years ago while on a javelina hunt with him in Texas.  I wish I lived closer to you to pick your brain. lol   I have been interested in making bows for many years now and just haven't set the time aside to do so. I've only made my hunting arrows using turkey wing feathers from my own harvested birds.   I love the skin backing on your second post.  My hopes are to get into laminated takedowns someday.  Hopefully time will tell... lol   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jun 8, 2016)

Way cool!


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 8, 2016)

You do know that shooting bow in the house is kind of like playing basket ball ...... the wife frowns on holes in her walls.

They look really sharp.  I use to use a bow but haven't in years.  I don't believe I have the drawing power I use to have anymore.  However, I sure do remember the days......  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Wct3 (Jun 11, 2016)

bigcountry11 said:


> here's one I am very proud of and my main hunter bow.  Its an osage orange bow that has great performance.  http://s301.photobucket.com/user/bi...s Backed Bows/Thor Bow Osage/Braced2.jpg.html http://s301.photobucket.com/user/bi...Bows/Thor Bow Osage/Fulldraw04-22-11.jpg.html


Really nice!       Looking at them you can just feel pulling them back......


----------



## bigcountry11 (Jun 13, 2016)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Cool.  I want a longbow!



Your close enough to me.   Come down and I will get you making one.


----------



## bigcountry11 (Jun 13, 2016)

What I want to get into is making knives, well not the steel but grinding it, and putting scales on.


----------

